# New to the site!



## Alittle Sketchy Artwork (Nov 10, 2012)

Hello everyone, my name is Iven, and I just recently picked up a pencil again after the loss of a close friend 8 years ago. Seems I'm a lot more focused now and driven to make a career of it. If you all get the chance I'd appreciate it if you stopped by my Facebook page at www.facebook.com/AlittleSketchyArtwork and let me know what you think. I'm trying to get as many "likes" as possible and get my work out there to be seen. 

Thanks, look foward to hearing from everyone.


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Looks like we are in the same neck of the woods, I am from Corbin, KY. Very nice graphite work. I liked your page and will attend your class, just have to find the time. Have you ever done any color work? Any ways great to have you on the forums, look forward to seeing more of your work...and maybe catching up with you sometime, never know what may be around the corner.


----------

